# Charting **Update**



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do any of you clomid girls chart? If so where do you get your thermometers from and if it's boots have you got the link? I am going to start charting this month


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I have had a go at charting.  I got a kit from boots was about £10 for a book folder and thermometer.  To be honest I found it very stressful as my charts look like a ride at blackpool pleasure beach!!  No obvious signs of ov.  
Good luck for this month sorry about your bfn

strawbs xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I started to chart last month as I thought that it may help. I got my bbt thermometer from ebay and it cost be about £7.00, I use the the FF weblink for my charting, its Handy to have as last month it did advise when when I was ov which was a real help as I have pcos and never know when I am or not, it can take a while to get your head around it and waking up at the weekends to take the temp (as it has to be done at the same time when you wake up each day) can be a pain.... 

[red]Edit by admin - links to them are not allowed due to previous dicussions with them[/red]

if you have any questions or need any help with it then please feel free to pm me and ask. 

Good luck
Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Strawbs that is funny  could anything of been effecting them?

I have signed up to fertility friends just wasn't sure which thermometer to get from boots... 

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1048206&classificationid=1017897
http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1027224&classificationid=1037588


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think it matters just make sure that you get one that has bbt on it as the results on the chart won't work otherwise.

You also have a free 30 day trail with the ff.com website it cost £5.50 per month after that but it does help as it will predict when your going to ov which I find I real help for BMS!

Good luck
Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I am definately going to stick with it! what it bbt on it?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I just use a basic digital thermometer that isn't a special BBT one. It measures my temp in Celsius rather than Fahrenheit, so I just record it like that on FF and it works for me. It backs up the +ives on my OPKs.

Good luck!

Rosie. x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I used the Boots kits whenever I've charted but have also tracked online.

If you're interested in charting and keeping a track of your cycles then a good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks I think I am gonna go with boots too


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Can you do a chart if you haven't got CD1?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sailaice said:


> Can you do a chart if you haven't got CD1?


Yes you can...sometimes I didn't chart until around cd5 onwards !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha!

Thats good news because I might not be able to get my thermometer tonight!!   Probably tomorrow night or saturday afternoon!  

I was concerned thats all, might still push it and try to get there tonight!


----------

